# Allouer de la mémoire à une appli



## RUDI (20 Février 2001)

Bonjour à tous !
Je lis souvent sur les forums Mac que vous conseillez d'allouer X Mo de memoire à telle ou telle application pour qu'elle fonctionne mieux !
J'aimerais savoir comment attribuer telle quantité de mémoire à une application en particulier, quel tableau de bord doit on utiliser etc...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## PowerMike (20 Février 2001)

Alors, le truc c'est que MacOS 9 et précédent et la mémoire protégée sont pas tres amis. Du coup, c'est chaque application qui décide quelle place elle va occupee en mémoire. L'utilisateur peut  lui même fixer la quantité de mémoire qu'il veut allouer à une appli ( ce que les bidouilleurs du monde PC nous envie parce que finallement c'est pas très propre tout ça).
Pour se faire : Lire les informations de l'application, choisir mémoire, et mettre la quatité voulue.

Sous OS X : plus question de fixer la mémoire tout seul. Les applications auront un espace mémoire attribué par le système et elle devront se débrouiller avec ... en cas de plantage, seule l'application défectueuse sera arrêtée (de gré ou de force).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2001)

Pour allouer plus de mémoire à une application :

1/ Etre sûr que l'application n'est pas lancée

2/ Trouver l'application (le fichier) sur le disque dur et sélectionner le dit fichier (cliquer une fois)

3*/ Menu fichier-&gt;lire les informations-&gt;mémoire

4/ modifier la valeur de la case "Souhaitée"

* ou  faire pomme-i et choisir mémoire dans le menu déroulant de la fenètre d'info.


Accessoirement, je rappelle que le prix des mémoires SDRAM PC 100 (ou 133) est particulièrement interressant en ce moment


----------



## RUDI (21 Février 2001)

Merci à vous deux !
A+


----------



## cinto (25 Mars 2005)

-anonyme- a dit:
			
		

> Pour allouer plus de mémoire à une application :
> 
> 1/ Etre sûr que l'application n'est pas lancée
> 
> ...



j'exhume ce sujet des entrailles de MacG - on pourra pas me dire que je n'ai pas fait la recherche   - car quand je fais cette manip: impossible de modifier la mémoire allouée dans la case souhaitée   

qu'est ce qu'il faut faire?

ibook G4 sous x.3.8

v.


----------



## cinto (25 Mars 2005)

cinto a dit:
			
		

> j'exhume ce sujet des entrailles de MacG - on pourra pas me dire que je n'ai pas fait la recherche   - car quand je fais cette manip: impossible de modifier la mémoire allouée dans la case souhaitée
> 
> qu'est ce qu'il faut faire?
> 
> ...



et zut, je n'avais pas vu que j'étais dans le forum consacré à classic!

merci de fermer le sujet.

v.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2005)

cinto a dit:
			
		

> et zut, je n'avais pas vu que j'étais dans le forum consacré à classic!
> 
> merci de fermer le sujet.
> 
> v.



Pour te répondre malgré tout, il est normal que tu ne trouves pas cette option sous Mac OS X car la mémoire est gérée de manière dynamique par le système, et tu n'as donc pas à te préoccuper de ces détails. 

Tu peux par exemple laisser ton logiciel ouvert, dans le Dock, il ne consommera aucune ressource, ou très peu. En fonction du travail que tu demanderas au logiciel en question, le système attribuera donc lui-même plus ou mois de RAM... en fonction également de la mémoire que ta machine disposera.


----------



## nkv (25 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à aider une amie qui possede un IMac MacOS 9.1 :
Elle souhaite modifier la memoire allouée à Photoshop 7, jusqu'à présent elle y arrivait, mais la lorsque j'ai ete voir son Mac l'application Photoshop n'était pas présente mais elle avait un paquet dans son dossier Photoshop. Du coup impossible d'aller modifier la mémoire allouée.

N'y connaissant rien tous les deux, quelqu'un peut il nous aider svp ?

Merci

Nkv.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2005)

nkv a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche à aider une amie qui possede un IMac MacOS 9.1 :
> Elle souhaite modifier la memoire allouée à Photoshop 7, jusqu'à présent elle y arrivait, mais la lorsque j'ai ete voir son Mac l'application Photoshop n'était pas présente mais elle avait un paquet dans son dossier Photoshop. Du coup impossible d'aller modifier la mémoire allouée.
> ...



Il faut précisément trouver l'application (icône Photoshop) et ensuite faire un Pomme-i. Tu pourras alors allouer de la mémoire à Photoshop.


----------



## nkv (26 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il faut précisément trouver l'application (icône Photoshop) et ensuite faire un Pomme-i. Tu pourras alors allouer de la mémoire à Photoshop.



Bonjour,

En fait je n'avais pas précisé que nous avions cherché sur tout le disque dur l'application: le module de recherche nous a retourné que l'application se trouvait dans le repertoire application, photoshop 7. Le module de recherche affichait bien l'icone de Photoshop, et si on cliquait dessus ca lancait Photoshop. Par contre si on allait dans le repertoire photoshop, l'application n'etait pas visible, on voyait juste le paquet avec une icone de base (rectangle gris).

J'ai essayé aussi depuis le module de recherche de déplacer l'application sur le bureau: après avoir fait ca, c'est le paquet qui etait déplacé... ??


----------



## Oizo (26 Mars 2005)

nkv a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> En fait je n'avais pas précisé que nous avions cherché sur tout le disque dur l'application: le module de recherche nous a retourné que l'application se trouvait dans le repertoire application, photoshop 7. Le module de recherche affichait bien l'icone de Photoshop, et si on cliquait dessus ca lancait Photoshop. Par contre si on allait dans le repertoire photoshop, l'application n'etait pas visible, on voyait juste le paquet avec une icone de base (rectangle gris).
> 
> J'ai essayé aussi depuis le module de recherche de déplacer l'application sur le bureau: après avoir fait ca, c'est le paquet qui etait déplacé... ??



Si l'icône est gris c'est que l'application est ouverte, il faut donc la quitter puis faire pomme-i et choisir la mémoire à allouer...


----------

